# Other uses of Flax Seed.



## Guest (Sep 16, 2000)

The other day I decided to make a batch of fudge,as I was mixing up the entire batch prior to pouring and cooling, I added 1 cup of Flax flour to the batch along with a little carmel coloring.The resulting fudge was 10 times creamier and had the same effectas adding the same amount of heavy Cream,but it tasted much richer and seem to have a better taste to it!.Who said you cannot eat your cake and enjoy it too!.I beat the system by adding Flax flour and I enjoyed the fudge without guilt!Sincerely: Tank2662.------------------


----------

